# usb stick as pass device



## slam (Sep 13, 2009)

ok..got freeBSD 6 on another machine, this device comes up as pass0
can't seem to find a pass.ko to load into kernel. Camcontrol sees it and says unit is ready, mount_msdosfs /dev/pass0 /mnt comes up with Block device required.
Cant'seem to find out a fix for that yet, thus the post.
Or do i have to load cam.ko? Dont want to mess with camcontrol too much, manual says danger... hahahah

Also when  that computer starts, i have to reset cpu speed and date in the bios screen all the time, have'nt tried to search a fix for that yet.
thanks..


----------



## aragon (Sep 13, 2009)

You need pass and cam.  After inserting your drive you should see something like this in /var/log/messages:


```
Sep 11 18:14:05 igor kernel: da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
Sep 11 18:14:05 igor kernel: da0: <Generic 2.0 Reader   -CF 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
Sep 11 18:14:05 igor kernel: da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
```

You'd then mount /dev/da0 or /dev/da0sX where X is the partition you're trying to mount.


----------



## slam (Sep 14, 2009)

ah..tail /var/log/messages tells me its pass0 at umass0 and also its a scsi-2 device, it still comes up as pass0 not any da0,
cam.1 already present in kernel, and any mount command comes up with
Block device required...


----------



## aragon (Sep 14, 2009)

slam said:
			
		

> ah..tail /var/log/messages tells me its pass0 at umass0 and also its a scsi-2 device, it still comes up as pass0 not any da0,
> cam.1 already present in kernel, and any mount command comes up with
> Block device required...


Please provide:

1. Full FreeBSD version
2. Output of /var/log/messages
3. Kernel config

What is "cam.1" and where do you see this?


----------



## slam (Sep 14, 2009)

ok..
1: 6.0-release-p5
2: i'd have to retype everything from other computer, its not online yet cause the modem drivers are on that dam usb stick.. hahaha
the linux drivers didn't come with the cd.
3: yes, your right, my custom kernel config has next line blocked out
# device   da     # Direct Access  
ok.. reactivated it, goin to rebuild the kernel, hopefully nothing else goes wrong..
didn't think at the time 6.0 was new, i'd use any scsi devices with it. 
thanks, you made me look at this config
i dont get why pass0 doesnt work? 
cam.1 was a message i got when i tried to kldload cam.ko
its already there..
ok.. build kernel time..
beers n cheers.


----------



## aragon (Sep 14, 2009)

Ah, I should have mentioned that you need da(4) compiled in too.  I'm not sure what is included in the cam.ko module, but to compile a kernel with all the bits in you should have these lines in your config:


```
device          scbus
device          da
device          pass
device          uhci
device          ehci
device          usb
device          umass
```

(replace uhci with ohci depending on hardware)


----------



## slam (Sep 15, 2009)

ok..wow had some errors while tryin to rebuild kernel: 
note to self " don't try to master vi in any conf file".

ok.. device comes up as da0 now, dmesg is:
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 lun 0
and the other 2 identifying lines,
/var/log/messages:
umass0:BBB reset failed, IOERROR
then some bulk_in and out errors then it says "opened disk da0->5"
and now in demsg: synchronize cache failed, then some status ==0x4,
SCSI status ==0x0
any mount command says input/output error
well at least i'm not gettin the block device thing when it was pass0, a nice positive in this perplexment,hahah 
onward to ioerrors.


----------



## aragon (Sep 15, 2009)

Sounds like your flashcard might be broken.  Do you have any others you can try?


----------



## slam (Sep 16, 2009)

ok..the stick works fine in all windows machines, yes its msdosfs, but last night after posting i noticed the camcontrol devlist see's this as da0 and pass0, nothing in other message's that states the device as pass0.
so after reading other forum users with similar problems, i'm think'n there's a conflict in the SCSI implementation of it thru the kernel. a conflict of sorts of double identity with same bus,lun & target id's.
so.. tonite's mystery...reconf with device pass0 de-activated,
rebuild and install new kernel then hopefully SCSI isn't confused,
ya... got diff usb sticks, but then configuring this wouldn't be as exciting as a matlock rerun...and a good execuse to re-learn vi again.
thank you aragon for your insights


----------



## slam (Sep 16, 2009)

yes.. finally it works
tried some other sticks 1st which got me to this point.

camcontrol doesnt work cause pass0 disabled in this kernconf
but device came up as /dev/da0s1, 1st time it gave me a slice
file -s da0s1 gave good info, then mount_msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt which works.

wow..what are the chances that i picked the most problematic stick 1st to re-learn 6.0?.. hahaha


----------



## aragon (Sep 16, 2009)

Well done!



			
				slam said:
			
		

> wow..what are the chances that i picked the most problematic stick 1st to re-learn 6.0?.. hahaha


Murphy's Law?


----------

